
Tsuru 1.3.0 released, with Kubernetes support - ggarnier
https://blog.tsuru.io/tsuru-1-3-0-released-with-kubernetes-support-576783cc4f88
======
magnotorres
Tsuru 1.4 is on the way with storage support and even better integration with
kubernetes

